
Notes for a 2016 Democratic Campaign Eric Schmidt April 2014 - throwaway_11913
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37262
======
pycassa
Funny thing is Eric recommending AWS for HC's campaign.

"The computers will be in the cloud and most likely on Amazon Web services
(AWS). All the campaign needs are portable computers, tablets and smart phones
along with credit card readers."

